# Workshop μετάφρασης στο Comicdom Con Athens 2009



## Comicdom (Mar 10, 2009)

Το Σάββατο 11 Απριλίου, 14:00-14:50, στο πλαίσιο της γιορτής των comics, COMICDOM CON ATHENS 2009, θα πραγματοποιηθεί workshop διάρκειας 50 λεπτών, με τίτλο “Comics Χαμένα Στη Μετάφραση”. Στο workshop θα αναλυθούν οι διαφορές ανάμεσα στη μετάφραση ενός λογοτεχνικού έργου και ενός comic, εστιάζοντας στις δυσκολίες που παρουσιάζει αυτή η ξεχωριστή μορφή Τέχνης στην απόδοση από μια ξένη γλώσσα στα Ελληνικά, αλλά και στο αν μπορεί να αποτελέσει η μετάφραση comics μια νέα επαγγελματική επιλογή και στη χώρα μας. Οι καθηγητές μετάφρασης της Ελληνοαμερικανικής Ένωσης Ελένη Πιπίνη και Γιώργος Λαλαζήσης, και οι μεταφραστές Βασίλης Μπαμπούρης και Μπέλλα Σπυροπούλου μιλούν και αναλύουν τις εμπειρίες τους.

H συμμετοχή στο workshop είναι δωρεάν, όμως λόγω περιορισμένων θέσεων, όσοι θέλουν να το παρακολουθήσουν, παρακαλούνται να δηλώσουν συμμετοχή στην ιστοσελίδα της διοργάνωσης, COMICDOM CON ATHENS 2009.


----------



## diceman (Mar 11, 2009)

*Αναγκαία διόρθωση: *Μόλις ενημερώθηκα από τη διοργανωτική επιτροπή ότι η ΕλληνοΑμερικανική Ένωση έθεσε βέτο για το όνομά μου και απαίτησε να μη συμμετάσχω στο πάνελ. Έτσι, αφού δε θέλω να δημιουργήσω προβλήματα στα μέλη της οργανωτικής επιτροπής, τα οποία άλλωστε μου είναι πολύ συμπαθή και με τα οποία μάς ενώνει η ίδια αγάπη για τα κόμικς, θα παρακολουθήσω τη συζήτηση ως θεατής.


----------



## nickel (Mar 11, 2009)

diceman said:


> ... έθεσε βέτο για το όνομά μου


Σκεφτήκατε το ενδεχόμενο να συμμετάσχεις ως diceman;








---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_Θέλω να μεταφράσω κόμικ!_


----------



## diceman (Mar 11, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω αν χωράνε αστεία σε περιπτώσεις λογοκρισίας...


----------



## nickel (Mar 11, 2009)

Μπα. Για να παραφράσω τον Φραγκλίνο, μόνο ο θάνατος και οι φόροι δεν χωράνε αστεία.


----------



## diceman (Mar 11, 2009)

Μάλιστα...


----------



## sarant (Mar 11, 2009)

Όλα χωράνε αστεία, αλλά και η λογοκρισία είναι απαράδεκτη και έχει απόλυτο δίκιο ο Βασίλης, αν και δεν την χαρακτήρισε έτσι στο πρώτο σχετικό του μήνυμα.

Βέβαια, κύριοι υπεύθυνοι για την επιβολή της λογοκρισίας είναι οι διοργανωτές που ανέχτηκαν το κουτσούρεμα της εκδήλωσης αντί να τη ματαιώσουν.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 11, 2009)

diceman said:


> η ΕλληνοΑμερικανική Ένωση έθεσε βέτο για το όνομά μου


Και με ποιο επιχείρημα, παρακαλώ;


----------



## diceman (Mar 11, 2009)

Προτού μάθω από επίσημα χείλη το λόγο, δε θα ήθελα να αναφερθώ σε ό,τι έχω ακούσει/μάθει off the record. Αν μάθω, θα σας ενημερώσω.


----------



## jglenis (Mar 11, 2009)

Πάντως, τα τελευταία χρόνια η ΕλληνοΑμερικανική Ένωση έχει αποκτήσει όλα τα χαρακτηριστικά του Καραμανλή από τη μια, και του Μπους από την άλλη. Πολύ θλιβερή διασταύρωση.


----------



## Comicdom (Mar 12, 2009)

Comicdom said:


> Το Σάββατο 11 Απριλίου, 14:00-14:50, στο πλαίσιο της γιορτής των comics, COMICDOM CON ATHENS 2009, θα πραγματοποιηθεί workshop διάρκειας 50 λεπτών, με τίτλο “Comics Χαμένα Στη Μετάφραση”. Στο workshop θα αναλυθούν οι διαφορές ανάμεσα στη μετάφραση ενός λογοτεχνικού έργου και ενός comic, εστιάζοντας στις δυσκολίες που παρουσιάζει αυτή η ξεχωριστή μορφή Τέχνης στην απόδοση από μια ξένη γλώσσα στα Ελληνικά, αλλά και στο αν μπορεί να αποτελέσει η μετάφραση comics μια νέα επαγγελματική επιλογή και στη χώρα μας. Οι καθηγητές μετάφρασης της Ελληνοαμερικανικής Ένωσης Ελένη Πιπίνη και Γιώργος Λαλαζήσης, και οι μεταφραστές Βασίλης Μπαμπούρης και Μπέλλα Σπυροπούλου μιλούν και αναλύουν τις εμπειρίες τους.
> 
> H συμμετοχή στο workshop είναι δωρεάν, όμως λόγω περιορισμένων θέσεων, όσοι θέλουν να το παρακολουθήσουν, παρακαλούνται να δηλώσουν συμμετοχή στην ιστοσελίδα της διοργάνωσης, COMICDOM CON ATHENS 2009.



Διόρθωση: ο μεταφραστής Βασίλης Μπαμπούρης, δεν θα συμμετάσχει στο workshop.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 19, 2009)

Μου απάντησαν ότι οι θέσεις έχουν ήδη συμπληρωθεί. Δεν ήξερα ότι το seminar room είναι μόλις 40 θέσεων, «σημαντικός αριθμός» από τις οποίες ήταν εξαρχής μη διαθέσιμες διότι προορίζονται για τους σπουδαστές του μεταφραστικού τμήματος της ΕΑΑ (που φιλοξενεί την εκδήλωση).


----------

